# sortir une procédure



## evora

*"Je vous demande de sortir votre procédure si vous voulez récupérer des règlements."*

Est-ce annuler/oublier/pardonner?

Merci de votre aide, c'est urgent


----------



## Nanon

... ou _évoquer_ (comme dans "sortir un argument") ?
Quel est le contexte, STP ? Ces règlements sont-ils des paiements ?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Evora said:
			
		

> Est-ce annuler / oublier / pardonner ?


 
Malgré le peu de contexte, je suis prêt à parier que c'est le contraire : il s'agirait plus probablement de _fournir_, _énoncer_, _justifier_ ... presque _dégainer_. Le _évoquer_ de Nanon me semble un peu en dessous de la vérité : peut-être _invoquer_ ?

=> _Si vous voulez un règlement_ [qu'il s'agisse d'argent dû ou d'une réglementation], _*faites valoir* la procédure que vous comptez utiliser pour l'obtenir !_ L'hypothèse de Nanon, de sommes d'argent, étant la plus probable.


----------



## itka

> il s'agirait plus probablmeent de _fournir_, _énoncer_, _justifier_ ... presque _dégainer_



Moi aussi, je l'ai compris comme ça... _"dégainez votre procédure !"_ (à défaut de votre arme)


----------



## evora

Bonsoir à tous, je suis désolée pour le retard... j'étais tellement occupée que je ne suis pas tout de suite venue voir vos aides... la honte!!

Voici plus de détails:

_Entre temps vous avez *lancé une procédure d'insolvabilité* contre X, alors que nous avons financé les Y, et réclamez aussi le règlement de marchandises que nous n'avons pas encore reçus???_
_Vous avez attendu plus d'un an et au moment de l'aboutissement du projet vous êtes à même de *tout remettre en question avec votre procédure.*_
_Actuellement, je n'ai d'autre possibilité que de vous demander de *sortir votre procédure* si vous voulez récupérer des réglements, car dans la négative on peut espérer que notre avocat soit bon pour *annuler votre procédure*, si il n'y arrive pas X sera liquidée et vous ne percevrez rien._

Alors, c'est le contraire d'après vous?

Merci encore pour tout!


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Compte tenu du contexte que tu donnes, je dirais que _sortir _est synonyme de _retirer. _Mais _sortir une procédure _n'est pas une expression courante. Ce texte n'est pas très bien écrit, on s'attendrait plutôt à du formalisme juridique dans ce contexte, pas à cet à-peu-près.


----------



## evora

Punky Zoé said:


> Bonjour
> 
> Compte tenu du contexte que tu donne, je dirais que _sortir _est synonyme de _retirer. _Mais _sortir une procédure _n'est pas une expression courante. Ce texte n'est pas très bien écrit, on s'attendrait plutôt à du formalisme juridique dans ce contexte, pas à cet à-peu-près.


 
Je me disais aussi que c'est un peu hors du commun.... donc, d'après vous, Punky Zoé, en quelque sorte c'est "oublier/abandonner/annuler" la procédure si j'ai bien compris?

MERCI


----------



## Punky Zoé

evora said:


> Je me disais aussi que c'est un peu hors du commun.... donc, d'après vous, Punky Zoé, en quelque sorte c'est "oublier/abandonner/annuler" la procédure si j'ai bien compris?


Le plus proche serait "annuler", mais je préfère "retirer" ou "renoncer à" (pour trouver un compromis à l'amiable). Si mon interprétation est la bonne, le terme juridique serait "se désister de son recours".


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Oui, le contexte éclaire bien le sens à traduire. Mais que cette phrase est biscornue et son vocabulaire bizarre ! il n'est pas possible qu'elle ait été écrite en français par un natif, et encore moins un juriste : n'est-ce pas une traduction ?

Dans le cas présent, je rejoins Zoé pour _*renoncer à votre procédure*_, car _retirer_ s'applique plutôt à une plainte ou une demande, et _annuler_ ne correspond pas vraiment à la situation juridique : seule une instance extérieure au demandeur peut _annuler_ (ou _casser_) une décision.


----------



## Nanon

Contrairement à Piotr Ivanovitch, je me demande au contraire si ce n'est pas un natif qui a écrit cette phrase. J'imagine assez bien la diatribe citée par Evora sous la plume directive et hâtive de certains responsables d'entreprise.
Mais en tout cas, l'auteur n'est pas juriste et écrit mal : voilà un fait certain.
Au vu du contexte, le sens est bien celui de renoncer, retirer ou interrompre (à toi maintenant, Evora, de "sortir"  la traduction portugaise _ad hoc_ !)


----------



## evora

Merci à tous!!!

Contrairement aux apparences, la personne qui a écrit ça est 100% française, c'est le gérant d'une entreprise.
Merci encore!


----------



## Aoyama

J'ai dans un premier pensé comme Itka (dégainé), mais c'est évidemment Zoé qui a raison. Ceci dit, même écrite par un Français, cette lettre est mal rédigée, un brin vulgaire, d'une vulgarité menaçante assez déplaisante.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> la personne qui a écrit ça est 100% française, c'est le gérant d'une entreprise.


 


> cette lettre est mal rédigée, [...] d'une vulgarité menaçante assez déplaisante.


 
Ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est la pauvreté et l'approximation du vocabulaire pour un courrier qui veut se donner des apparences de rédaction juridique.

Qu'elle soit menaçante ne me surprend pas, vu le contexte contentieux, mais ce qui me frappe, c'est l'inutilité d'une telle lettre : en effet, cette missive n'impressionnera personne !

Sachant qu'elle vient d'un gérant d'entreprise, je ne m'étonne plus que les organismes de formation proposent des stages de français à destinations des cadres dirigeants.

Et quand nous disons aux enfants, aux scolaires, aux lycéens, qu'une bonne maîtrise du français est indispensable dans la vie professionnelle, toutes branches confondues, nous en avons ici une excellente justification.


----------



## evora

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ce qui est le plus frappant, c'est la pauvreté et l'approximation du vocabulaire pour un courrier qui veut se donner des apparences de rédaction juridique.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Sachant qu'elle vient d'un gérant d'entreprise, je ne m'étonne plus que les organismes de formation proposent des stages de français à destinations des cadres dirigeants.


 
En effet, lorsque l'argent parle plus fort, la chair et les mots deviennent mous... Heureusement que ce n'est forcément vrai pour tout le monde! ici, il y a beaucoup de dettes, de mensonges et d'excuses. Les deux parties ont été un peu loin d'ailleurs ces deux messieurs ont rendez-vous avec Monsieur le Juge... Histoire à suivre!


----------



## Nanon

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Sachant qu'elle vient d'un gérant d'entreprise, je ne m'étonne plus que les organismes de formation proposent des stages de français à destinations des cadres dirigeants.
> 
> Et quand nous disons aux enfants, aux scolaires, aux lycéens, qu'une bonne maîtrise du français est indispensable dans la vie professionnelle, toutes branches confondues, nous en avons ici une excellente justification.


 
Des dirigeants comme ça, j'en vois tous les jours dans mon boulot. Et ils écrivent comme cette personne. Hélas !

La maîtrise du français, ça leur passe largement au-dessus. Certains font effectivement des stages pour apprendre à "communiquer plus efficacement", c'est-à-dire à perdre moins de temps lorsqu'ils rédigent, à faire  des phrases plus courtes et à introduire une seule idée par paragraphe. Ceci dit, l'auteur du texte traduit par Evora gagnerait probablement à faire un tel stage.

Parallèlement, ces gens-là n'hésitent pas à supprimer des postes de secrétaires et d'assistant(e)s, c'est-à-dire, en théorie, des postes de technicien(ne)s censé(e)s maîtriser la langue et la présentation. Ne parlons pas des traducteurs : mieux vaut baragouiner l'anglais et perdre de l'information.

Et quand je pense au peu de cas que le monde de l'entreprise fait généralement des disciplines littéraires... 

Pardon pour ce coup de sang, mais il fallait que ça sorte ! Et cet exemple en est une nouvelle preuve...


----------



## Punky Zoé

Nanon said:


> Pardon pour ce coup de sang, mais il fallait que ça *sorte* ! Et cet exemple en est une nouvelle preuve...


Tu ne vas pas le *retirer* ou y *renoncer* à ton coup de sang, pour autant ?


----------



## Nanon

Tu as raison, PZ, je ne vais pas le *retirer*, ni le garder *rentré* !... 
Mais bon, c'est *sorti* comme ça...


----------



## evora

Nanon, ne t'en fais pas. 
Je suis moi-même traductrice de formation (maîtrise) et j'ai une licence de secrétariat donc j'en vois des choses, moi aussi... Il y un manque de respect parfois. 
Dans mon cas perso, comme j'ai quitté la France en 89, je m'aperçois que le français m'échappe un peu, ce qui est assez pénible et frustant étant donné que c'est ma langue maternelle. Et lorsque des textes comme celui-ci me passe sous les yeux, je me pose des tas de questions: _Suis-je aussi nule que ça en français pour ne pas saisir le message? Est-ce une façon de parler ou encore de l'argot?_ 
On se met souvent en cause face à un mot mal dit voire mal employé...
Lorsque j'ai posé la question sur le forum, j'ai tout de suite pensé à "retirer" car j''étais plus ou moins dans le contexte mais j'hésitais beaucoup. J'ai suivi mon instinct et je l'ai traduit ainsi ("retirar"). J'ai pris ce risque. En voyant les premières réponses, j'ai eu "chaud"... la traduction avait déjà été remise (pour un cabinet d'avocats). Finalement, tout s'est bien passé!
Heureusement qu'il y a toujours quelqu'un par ici pour nous donner un coup de main!
Vivement WR!


----------



## Nanon

Tu as raison, Evora. Heureusement qu'il y a des sites comme celui-ci. Ça fait du bien.

Bon, ce n'était pas un plaidoyer pro domo, mais presque. Et comme tu as déjà remis ta traduction, pas moyen non plus d'*interrompre *ta procédure (celui-là, je l'avais sur le bout de la langue !...)

Bises !


----------

